

Dragon de-orbit burn in progress ... - ColinWright
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nasa-mobile

======
goatforce5
Follow the Dragon's position: <http://www.n2yo.com/?s=38348>

~~~
ColinWright
Not surprising, but that's not showing the descent. That altitude isn't
decreasing. Interesting nonetheless - thanks.

------
ColinWright
Splashdown at 10:42 CT, 15:42 UTC.

Dragon is in the water.

Two minutes early ...

------
ColinWright
NASA intercept plane claims to have initial infrared signs of Dragon.

------
ColinWright
Chutes spotted in the water by the recovery vessels.

(pause)

And now (5 mins later) video of Dragon in the water.

------
ColinWright
Drogue chutes deployed ...

------
ColinWright
Main chutes deployed ...

------
ColinWright
Parachutes detached.

